# deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak



## Captain Picard (1 März 2006)

*Deutsche Sprak, schwäre Sprak*

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,402537,00.html


> Qualität hat seinen Preis
> 
> Jungen sind männlich und Mädchen weiblich? Einer ist keiner, und eine Mannschaft sind ganz viele? Wenn es doch so einfach wäre! Jede Sprache hat seine Tücken, vor allem das Deutsche mit ihren verwirrenden Wechseln zwischen den Geschlechtern und zwischen Einzahl und Mehrzahl.



Wie heißt Satz mit der die das?

"Das die der Deibel hol"


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2007)

besonders Amtsdeutsch 
http://www1.spiegel.de/active/spquiz/fcgi/spquiz.fcgi?name=behoerdischquiz3


> Deutschlands Amts-Sprache hat ihre Probleme mit dem Körperlichen. Vom Leibgeding bis zur Beiwohnung, dem Formgebrechen bis zur Verrichtungsbox: Wissen Sie, bei welchen Behördisch-Vokabeln eindeutig Zweideutiges gemeint ist - oder bloß ein schlichter Verwaltungsakt? SPIEGEL ONLINE macht die Probe.


----------



## Heiko (25 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



> Sie haben 15 von 15 Punkten.


Das erschreckt mich jetzt irgendwie...


----------



## Penelope Poe (26 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das erschreckt mich jetzt irgendwie...



Das wär mir jetzt aber auch peinlich - ich konnte zwar "Beiwohnung" (erröt) und "Personenvereinzelungsanlage"  übersetzen aber mit "Beischlafdiebstahl" und "Verrichtungsbox" konnte ich absolut nichts anfangen. Na Heiko??? Woher wissen wirs????:grin:


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Na Heiko??? Woher wissen wirs????:grin:


Bin TV-Konsument


----------



## Penelope Poe (26 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



Heiko schrieb:


> Bin TV-Konsument



da schau ich vermutlich die falschen Sendungen


----------



## peanuts (26 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Das wär mir jetzt aber auch peinlich - ich konnte zwar "Beiwohnung" (erröt) und "Personenvereinzelungsanlage"  übersetzen aber mit "Beischlafdiebstahl" und "Verrichtungsbox" konnte ich absolut nichts anfangen. Na Heiko??? Woher wissen wirs????:grin:


Ich gebs ja zu: Bei "Verrichtungsbox" lag ich im ersten Versuch auch daneben. Aber sonst hatte ich auch volle Punktzahl. Ob das die Weisheit des Alters ist?


----------



## Penelope Poe (26 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



peanuts schrieb:


> Ob das die Weisheit des Alters ist?



Ha ha... ach SO nennt man das!!!!!


----------



## Adele (26 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*

Kein Wunder, dass ich bei dieser babylonischer Sprachverwirrung jeden Kontakt mit Ämtern vermeide. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die hochgestochene Sprache der Mediziner, durch die die arme Patienten ihre eigene Krankheit nicht verstehen. 

Ach ja., 15 Punkte habe ich auch erreicht, aber ob das bei drei Antwortalternativen, die man  bis zur richtigen Lösung anklicken kann so doll ist, glaube ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## drboe (29 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*

Scheisse! Ich habe auch beim 4. Test wieder 15 von 15 Punkten. Ist das besonderes Einfühlungsvermögen, echt pervers oder denke ich jetzt wirklich schon auf "behördisch"?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (29 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*

SPON sind auch nur Heuchler. Erst ziehen sie hier über altehrwürdige Begriffe her, um dann  in solchen Kolummnen über bedrohte Worte zu sinnieren.


----------



## Penelope Poe (29 April 2007)

*AW: deutsche Sprak,  schwere  Sprak*



Der Jurist schrieb:


>



Was für ein amüsanter Artikel, ich muss gestehn, dass ich zu dem wohl nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Typ von Frauen gehöre, die einen Macho angehimmelt hätten...hätten sie je einen in der freien Wildbahn (also nicht nicht TV oder Kino) gefunden. Lt. Hörzu Nr. 17 ist der neue Typ Mann, den Frauen lieben jetzt der "bodenständige, handwerklich begabte Machertyp" (rangiert weit vor dem "guten Liebhaber" - gibts den etwa auch nicht mehr und man nimmt praktischerweise dann lieber den Fliesenleger???). Gut kommt scheinbar auch noch der "verständnisvolle, sanfte, ausgleichende Partner" auf Rang 2 - also... Macho adieu, den gibts scheinbar wirklich nicht mehr - wenn es ihn überhaupt je gab.:smiley:


----------

